# Any one else notice RCI no longer has 800 numbers to call on the website



## lawgs (Sep 11, 2012)

having a problem with RCI notifying the resort we are staying in on Sunday that we have an exchange coming in....

when we went to the website to get the phone number for RCI, they no longer list 800 numbers, only the 317 number


according the the wyndham resort we are going to RCI does this a lot.....not downloading your exchange information in a timely fashion


----------



## Allypet (Sep 11, 2012)

On the home page they dont appear, but if you press contact us, you'll see the 317 numbers on top but under that are the toll free numbers.

United States and Canada 
RCI North America Office
9998 North Michigan Road
Carmel, IN 46032
Phone:   RCI Weeks: 1-317-805-8000 | RCI Points: 1-317-805-9941
            RCI Weeks: 1-800-338-7777 | RCI Points: 1-877-968-7476
Fax: 317-805-9335


----------



## lawgs (Sep 11, 2012)

yes i can see that now, but that was not the way it used to be 

we always looked to the website login page which used to have the 800 number listed at the bottom

it seems now information is a game

if you know the right "place" to point your mouse to , you can find information....it is not in plain view anymore

perhaps they had some problems with calls from NON members using the toll free lines


----------



## bnoble (Sep 11, 2012)

This is one thing I can't get too worked up about.  Increasingly, domestic "long distance" is a thing of the past---most cell phone calling plans treat all minutes the same, and many landline plans are starting to include unlimited long distance as well.  All of ours do. 

And, if that really is the case, there is no harm to listing the "toll" number first, because most people are not paying tolls.  I'm seeing this more and more, not just at RCI.

If you don't already have such a calling plan, it might be worth looking into switching.  You may find that it saves you money in the end.


----------

